# Sprayer Vs Spreader



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

So I am trying to decide which would be a better choice for me and am hoping I can get some insight from some of you that maybe have gone one way vs the other and wished you had done the opposite. I have close to half an acre of turf and am trying to decide if I should get a pull behind spreader for granular apps of most everything or if I should go the liquid direction and get a pull behind sprayer. One thing to factor in is that where I live the wind blows quite a bit :roll: I would more than likely be pulling it behind a zero turn mower so I do see some potential for having a hard time setting a certain speed that could be repeatable consistently but its that or a small tractor and I think that will be too heavy and possibly cause issues with compaction and underground irrigation. Any advice from some of you with larger yards would be awesome since I am sure that there tends to be a more preferred method after some trial and error. Thanks!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I would have a hard time not having both - for any size lawn.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I agree with @Ware - get both! That way you have both bases covered. But you may only want one, at least at the outset.

Since you said you get a lot of wind in your area, it may be better to go granular and use a spreader.

The biggest issue is how to manage the opening and closing of the exit gate on the spreader. You have to reach back to get to the handle, so I would recommend you take that into account. Not too easy on a zero turn, in my opinion....

Spraying would eliminate that issue if you locate the pump switch in the right spot. But you get more wind drift, too.

It also may be helpful to consider what type of ferts, herbs, prills, and squirts you can get in your area. Availability is an issue if you don't want to order online, or have to pay for shipping. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I've got around 20k of turf. I think your best bet is a good spreader and a tow behind sprayer.

If you can't afford both right away I'd go with the spreader one year and the sprayer the next year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree. A spreader is almost necessary for fertilizer. There aren't many people who go 100% liquid.

That said, the cost of things like granular pre-e would really start to stack up. You could do the math, but I would guess the savings of using a liquid pre-e vs granular on that size lawn would put a big dent in the cost of a sprayer.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I have nearly the same size lawn and use an Earthway 2750 bag spreader for anything granular as well as for seeding. It works great and IMO works much better in tighter areas or places where you need precise control than any pull behind. It's also inexpensive at under $40.

My pull behind sprayer gets used more often than the spreader. I use it for pre-emergent, fungicide, and the occasional iron app. My son just used it this past weekend to nuke his nearly 3/4 acre lawn to do a semi reno. If you do a yearly pre-m, or fungicide apps the sprayer will pay for itself in a couple years due to the liquid solutions being far more economical than granular.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Awesome I knew you guys would have the things I hadn't thought about covered. So I forgot to mention I do have a drop spreader so I can get away with that right now for granular it just takes a lot of walking and stopping to load another bag in. I think I will get my extra steps in and use that for the next while and get a pull behind sprayer first and then get a good spreader next summer. I think with that being said I will probably wait till I get the spreader to put down my 25 bags of gypsum :shock: The nice part is that I won't have to spot spray the weeds on the entire 5 acres anymore with the backpack sprayer!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jhealy748 said:


> Awesome I knew you guys would have the things I hadn't thought about covered. So I forgot to mention I do have a drop spreader so I can get away with that right now for granular it just takes a lot of walking and stopping to load another bag in. I think I will get my extra steps in and use that for the next while and get a pull behind sprayer first and then get a good spreader next summer. I think with that being said I will probably wait till I get the spreader to put down my 25 bags of gypsum :shock: The nice part is that I won't have to spot spray the weeds on the entire 5 acres anymore with the backpack sprayer!


5 aces whoa!!

Anywho I have a earthway spreader and what I've noticed is it's hard to maneuver this thing. I'm pulling it with my John Deere lawn tractor. Next I can reach back and adjust the dump gate on it on a zero turn you will not be able to do that.

There's a bunch of thread on the Northstar sprayers as well. When I get mine I will post the modifications I do to it.

Good luck


----------

